# Its here, well it was



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Finally got my bowtech destroyer 350 black ops in from Santa Fe Archery. I was stoked to say the least. It was supposed to be a Christmas gift from my lovely wife but other things came due like hot water heaters, bills you know things I guess we have to have. Anyways I'm loving this thing, kinda! Have not shot it yet because I have no arrows. Bummer that'll be another hundred. I got a spot hog sight, and ultra rest hdx. Love it! 24 hours after picking it up, I met my dad and showed him. He went to pull it back and commented on how the pull was a beast. He got it drawn back and upon a slow release, the cable slipped from his finger tips and I thought someone shot at us as I heard a loud pop. The cable went to shreds. I dont know who was sadder he or I? He slid me his american express and said dont let anyone else pull it back. Its back at the shop getting new cable put on it and making sure its all ok. Well here's pics before dry fire. By the way this things awsome and a beast.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Thats when most bows are dry fired....WW


----------

